# How to total wound measurements



## jwenger13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Need help in trying to total the amount of square cm. for a wound that is 9 cm long, 4 cm wide and 2 cm deep

Can anyone share with me how you perform the math to accomplish the total of square cm., have looked for instructions but can't find anything to guide me.

Thank you


----------



## espressoguy (Aug 8, 2013)

You multiply width & length. In your example 4 x 9 = 36 sq cm.


----------

